# Llave gnc se desactive al parar motor



## fredd2 (Mar 28, 2017)

hola, estoy armando una llave que conmuta gnc (gas) o nafta, el tema funciona asi, cuando ponemos en contacto abre por unos instante la valvula de gas para el arranque, si no le damos marcha queda desactivada la valvula esta, pero cuando damos marcha recibe una señal de negativo de la bobina (platinos en este caso).
Lo primer los solucione con un 555, por unos instante activa un rele, pero me falta lo de activar este rele(que le da señal a la valvula de gas) cuando esta en marcha y desactive cuando el motor se para, ya que muchas veces el motor se puede parar y los platinos quedar cerrados y por ende el rele de gas tamb, ahi es donde viene el mangaso de alguna sugerencia? ya que todo lo que e probado me trabo en si los platinos quedan cerrados.
gracias y saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2017)

Lo que quiere es que si el motor se detiene , se cierre la electroválvula de gas 

Tomá los platinos con un capacitor !


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 28, 2017)

pero esa proteccion viene en todas las llaves de gnc, ahora releí que la llave la esta armando :/

la deteccion a traves de un capacitor, y un temporizador, eso es todo!


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 28, 2017)

gracias por responder, pero la señal no es de continua punsante? si le pongo un capacitor en serie este no la bloquearia?
perdon si son preguntontas, pero soy mecanico!


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 29, 2017)

si, es pulsante, pero al pasar de positivo (platinos abiertos) a masa (platinos cerrados) produce la carga y descarga del capacitor, asi que la señal pasa mientras se mantenga esa situacion, si se quedaran los platinos cerrados, la señal te queda constante a masa, si te quedan abiertos, vas a tener positivo constante en el capacitor, que al tomar carga va a quedar cortando el paso de tension.

Habria que calcular el capacitor, creo que con 470nf estas bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2017)

Habría que configurarlo como monoestable . . .

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...0ahUKEwjAoOjj3fvSAhXBGJAKHbXxC5QQ_AUIBQ#spf=1


----------



## sergiot (Mar 29, 2017)

Lo que estás armando es para un proyecto?? estás queriendo hacer lo que ya existe en el mercado y funciona sin problemas, la mayoria toma pulsos de los cables de las bujias con un par de vueltas de un cable que hace de captor, algunos otros en los motores inyección conectan un cable a los 12v de la bobina ya que esta solo recibe tensión cuando el motor gira y la ecu da la orden de arrancar, caso de los Chrysler.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hola! gracias por los tips, me vienen al pelo, es justito lo que buscaba y desconocia.
sergiot, es cierto, la razon de por que lo armo es que solo nececito conmutar gnc/nafta la parte que indica si hay gas o no la adapte al reloj original del auto y solo le agregue un testigo de reserva que tambien me sirve para nafta ya que de fabrica no tiene, al ser un auto viejo no agrego cosas "modernas", el proximo paso es tratar de moficar la radio original para que sea con fm, algo que tambien ya existe! jaja, pero la familia y el trabajo me dan poco tiempo.
Saludos


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 29, 2017)

En mi auto tire la llave original adentro del tablero y solo deje la tecla en un control donde tengo varias cositas mas, los leds de Nafta/nivel de gnc, los puse en el mismo instrumental.

Si tenes un rato de tiempo, mirate esto, no es mi actual instrumental pero es uno que paso por mi coupe anterior... 

http://fuegomp3.blogspot.com.ar/2015/04/modificacion-tablero-renault-21.html

Y un video de pruebas






Saludos.


----------

